# pig haiku......



## tgraypots (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure you guys know that a pig's orgasm lasts roughly 30 minutes. If not, yeah, scope it out. (play on words there) Anyway, I write the occasional, westernized version of haiku, and wrote one about pig sex.....

orgasmic hours
the life of a pig is bliss
then there's the bacon


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2011)

THAT is the weirdest haiku ever.

Ok maybe not ever, but it's certainly a record for KKF.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 11, 2011)

Eamon, why do you think bacon tastes so good?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2011)

In the words of Harold McGee:
_"some of the muscles biochemical machinery survives intact, in particular the enzymes that break flavorless peroteins down into savory peptides and amino acids, which over the course of months may convert a third of more of the meat protein to flavor molecules. The concentration of mouth-filling, meaty glutamic acid rises ten- to twenty-fold, and as in cheese, so much of the amino acid tyrosine is freed that it may form small white crystals. In addition, the unsaturated fats in pig muscle break apart and react to form hundreds of volatile compounds, some of them characteristic of the aroma of melon, apple, citrus, flowers, freshly cut grass, and butter. Other compounds react with the products of protein breakdown to give nutty, caramel flavors normally found only in cooked meats(concentration compensates for the subcooking temperature)."_


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 11, 2011)

Well doggone, I thought for sure 30 minute orgasms had something to do with it. Live and learn


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 12, 2011)

Bookmarked this thread for the chuckles.

Off Topic: You make some nice pottery, Tom. Great stuff on your site!


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Vertigo! I gotta get a new light tent and lights though. My latest pics do the Dyson.


----------

